# Old Aircraft For Sale



## SalesTAE (Dec 13, 2006)

Find all the aircraft your are searching for at The Aircraft Exchange Ltd. - Aircraft For Sale, Used Aircraft, Airplane, Helicopter, Jet, Aircraft Parts, Aircraft Wanted Serving the needs of Buyers and Sellers of Aircraft in North America and around the World.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 13, 2006)

Good grief. At least it is aircraft related.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah. Still are the spam filter installed to stop this???


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2006)

I will let this one stay since it is aircraft related and some of the members here might actually be able to use spare parts.


----------

